# Αν το σκεφτείς στα κυπριακά, γίνεται να το γράψεις;



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2008)

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον κυπριακό ιστολόγιο του Γιώργου Στρατή. Μου αρέσει πολύ ο τρόπος που γράφει.
(Ίσως πρέπει να διορθωθούν μερικά μικρολαθάκια, όπως "επί τω πλείστω" και colloliquial.)
Απόσπασμα:
_Κάποτε υπήρχαν δυο επιλογές στο γραπτό λόγο των Κυπραίων. Η ενασχόληση με σοβαρά θέματα ήταν αδιανόητη χωρίς να καλαμαρίζουμε. Μόνον η λαογραφική λογοτεχνία ή η ποίηση (άτε τζαι καμιά σάτιρα) επέτρεπε τη χρήση γραπτών κυπριακών. Κυπριακών κονσέρβας όμως, που τζείνα που εμιλιούνταν στα χωρκά πριν τριάντα χρόνια, όι της σημερινής, καθομιλουμένης γλώσσας μας. Τα κυπριακά ήταν αποδεκτά μόνο ως καρικατούρα του παρελθόντος, τζαι έπρεπε να εν προφανές ότι ο συγγραφέας εν επίτηδες που τα χρησιμοποιά, όι επειδή εν απαίδευτος._

Εκπληκτική η κυπριακή απόδοση του "my two cents": οι δκυο μπακίρες μου!


----------

